# Fat & Sexy Wife



## sfldaddy (Nov 8, 2008)

I've successfully fattened my "slim" wife by some 40 pounds. She now has a nice, soft gut that is a big turn-on for not only me,but for a close male friends of ours as well, so I have allowed my wife and he to have some fun together. They have had intercourse a few times now, but now, surprise, she wants to try it with a female! Males are easy to find for her, but females? Forget it!


----------



## Mini (Nov 8, 2008)

Dear Penthouse,

I swear, this totally happened. You see, this girl, we'll call her, oh, Wifey, totally got fat for me. And then she had sex with my neighbour. And now SHE wants to go all lesbian! And then I threw the Dixie cup away.

- Sincerely Real Really


----------



## mediaboy (Nov 8, 2008)

get back at her by going gay, or menstruating!


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 8, 2008)

sfldaddy said:


> Males are easy to find for her, but females? Forget it!



Tell me about it! I've tried--unsuccessfully--to get my female cat to have intercourse with the local female raccoon for several months now. Fuhgetaboutit!

How about a crossdresser? Your wife may not even notice the difference, y'know?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2008)

Is this a personal ad??


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> Your wife may not even notice the difference, y'know?



Those inflatable sex dolls rarely do.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Those inflatable sex dolls rarely do.



Oh gawd, now I'm getting strangely turned on again.....:doh: :blush:


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## troubadours (Nov 9, 2008)

george83 said:


>



i don't think even totally real & i could top a thread like this. bravo, OP.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 9, 2008)

The OP is much more palatable when you imagine it in the voice of one of the "Wild & Crazy Guys" from SNL.


----------



## TotallyReal (Nov 12, 2008)

troubadours said:


> i don't think even totally real & i could top a thread like this. bravo, OP.



You severly underestimate my posting Abilitys.


----------



## fiore (Nov 12, 2008)

Ekim said:


> The OP is much more palatable when you imagine it in the voice of one of the "Wild & Crazy Guys" from SNL.




That is EXACTLY the voice I heard reading that.


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2008)

I don't know if this is a serious thread or not, but in the event it is - threesomes are an invitation for disaster in your marriage... :doh:


----------



## troubadours (Nov 13, 2008)

TotallyReal said:


> You severly underestimate my posting Abilitys.



Well I haven't Scene you post anything of "Substance" as of late....


----------



## bigirlover (Nov 13, 2008)

troubadours said:


> Well I haven't Scene you post anything of "Substance" as of late....



Congrats on your 1000th post!  One day I hope to achieve your greatess.


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 13, 2008)

A little voice in my head screams that this is a happy couple.


----------



## Mini (Nov 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> A little voice in my head screams that this is a happy couple.



I think that is why I hate him.


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 13, 2008)

Let's not let this thread die. Let's keep it going forever...and ever...

In fact, I'd like the OP to shed some more light on his domestic situation, if he would. Like, for instance, did he record events, was there a webcam involved -- that sort of thing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> A little voice in my head screams that this is a happy couple.



A little voice in my head just screams.......


----------



## Santaclear (Nov 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> A little voice in my head just screams.......



Everything about this thread screams, "happy couple."


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 15, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Everything about this thread screams, "happy couple."



Everything about this thread makes me want to scream..........or just chortle loudly maybe.....


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Dec 19, 2008)

woooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2008)

Any updates on this situation?


----------



## Super Fan (Dec 19, 2008)

sfldaddy said:


> I've successfully fattened my "slim" wife by some 40 pounds. She now has a nice, soft gut that is a big turn-on for not only me,but for a close male friends of ours as well, so I have allowed my wife and he to have some fun together. They have had intercourse a few times now, but now, surprise, she wants to try it with a female! Males are easy to find for her, but females? Forget it!



Are you going to start an Adult website about you, her, the close male friends and the new lesbo gang debs?


----------



## sfldaddy (Dec 20, 2008)

Why try to contribute to this or any other board when all one gets in return are flames? Bad enough most men are masquerading as females, but when one honest guy posts a true situation, he gets flamed. So there will be no updates to my story, and you can believe whatever you want to believe.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 30, 2008)

Hmmm.....sounds so good. I'm looking for people who want to do weight gan roleplays I mean really diehard Roleplayers who love weight gain and live and breathe by it. I'm a Big Fan of Weight Gain Roleplays. Well I really enjoyed reading that thread on making your wife fat. Not many people would want to be fattened I mean some people are just in love with they former selves and aren't going to compromise but she did she compromised he beauty even though she's even more beautiful now


----------



## Kbbig (Dec 31, 2008)

sfldaddy said:


> Why try to contribute to this or any other board when all one gets in return are flames? Bad enough most men are masquerading as females, but when one honest guy posts a true situation, he gets flamed. So there will be no updates to my story, and you can believe whatever you want to believe.



Dang. I was really hoping for some more details. After reading the riveting introduction to your tale, I think everyone was wishing for it to be continued. Now we'll never know how the story ended! 

Oh, and FYI, I am from this point forward masquerading as a female, just because it sounds like fun.


----------



## phatkhat (Dec 31, 2008)

Damn it. Don't stop updating us!!! I had $20 that the story ended with some hot bbw on bbw action while you jacked off in the corner watching.

Ok all. I call all bets are off!


----------



## mejix (Dec 31, 2008)

sfldaddy said:


> Why try to contribute to this or any other board when all one gets in return are flames? Bad enough most men are masquerading as females, but when one honest guy posts a true situation, he gets flamed. So there will be no updates to my story, and you can believe whatever you want to believe.



now look what all of you have done. i hope you are proud of yourselves. first the weightlifting dude now the swinger-lesbian-wife-fattener...


----------



## HollyGirl (Jan 1, 2009)

oh shit.

imagine how i feel. 

I live in the same town as this Idiot!


----------



## Kbbig (Jan 1, 2009)

HollyGirl said:


> oh shit.
> 
> imagine how i feel.
> 
> I live in the same town as this Idiot!



Well, you know, his fat and sexy wife is apparently on the market. Maybe you all can have a get-together!


----------



## phatkhat (Jan 2, 2009)

Guys. This is why we can't have nice things. :happy:


----------



## keohej (Jul 24, 2010)

green eye. i have seen you on these post a lot. you look pretty lets see some pictures of that beautiful body you talk about


----------



## Tina (Jul 24, 2010)

I wouldn't bother GreenEye. She is still grieving. She used to be Green Eyed Fairy, but due to an unfortunate tractor accident she is now Green Eye.


----------



## calauria (Jul 24, 2010)

Awwww, why did ya have to make the man mad?? I wanted to know what happened next.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 24, 2010)

keohej said:


> green eye. i have seen you on these post a lot. you look pretty lets see some pictures of that beautiful body you talk about



All that was missing was a bit of finger snapping.

Keo - how about you post some pictures of that body of yours that we are fairly certain you have, unless you are simply a pair of hands...a couple of eyeballs...and a penis.

Wait, you only really need one of each of those. :bow:


----------

